# Why we do what we do



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Sharon West, Missing Texas Teen, Positively Linked To Remains Found In Field

Several cadaver dog teams answered my call for help in the recovery of this child. Hard work by a lot of folks brought this child home. Our dogs were invaluable in this effort. 
this is why I am such a fanatic on proper training. We need them


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

It is an awesome service that you and your dogs provide. To bring someone back home for closure means everything.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Good Job.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you. Excellent job.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome work! To find closure is the first part in healing. You and your team have enabled the family to do that. Thank you for your service and dedication to the public.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I remember this story...it made national news

K9 teams like this are most impressive. I know sometimes this is a thankless job because you are away from the scene as quickly as you arrived.

Thank you for your service.


----------

